# Where to start?



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I do lots of retrieving games with toys and make a big deal out of. You can start impromptu obedience without correction. Everything at this stage is a game and fun. It can get serious and "formal" later. Puppy classes are good and treats to teach sit and come or here work well. Short walks on lead are good to get her use to heeling at your side.


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

thank you. We've been working on simple commands. She's pretty good at sit, lay down, come, give. She's not too great at "retrieving" yet, but she's pretty smart so we're not worried.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Retrieving I teach down a hallway with toys he likes to play with. Even though he is retrieving bumpers at 100+ yards I still play fetch down the hallway inside. I want him to love this retrieving game. He gets plenty of praise and scruffing when he comes back to me.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi cofam, welcome to the forum!

I'd highly recommend you purchase Jackie Mertens' Sound Beginnings. It is not real expensive & it will give you a solid puppy program to follow to get your buddy started off on the right track. 

All training is the same at this point whether its for a hunting buddy, couch dog, field trials or hunt tests. You start em off all the same and the training will diverge later on but right now I'd suggest you follow a proven puppy program. Jackie has some wonderful suggestions for early retrieving, toys, obedience, items to use for puppy retrieving, and general things to work on during the puppy stage.

I might also suggest you pick up a book by John and Amy Dahl called 10 Minute Retriever.

If you are still interested in continuing training once you get to the 6 month +/- point, you need to then purchase a program such as Mike Lardy's Total Retriever Training or Evan Graham's Smartworks.

Good luck, have fun with your pupper and be sure to take a ton of pics and video because they grow up fast!

Jeff


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you Jeff. I'll look into getting those. Is 'sound beginnings' a dvd? I picked up 'retriever fever-retriever training puppy' yesterday by Shawn Dustin. Are you familiar with this dvd?


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff! Thank you soooo much for this post!! I've been wracking my brain trying to remember what I was supposed to buy! I really, really, really want to get a Junior Hunter on my girl (other things too, but this to start in field). We've not been able to get out into the field to practice -- I live 4 mi from DT Dallas, so it's hard. Anything I can do in my neighborhood park, or at home, or out on walks....I am willing to do! On weekends, I started going out with a field group, but I've missed a bunch of weekends lately. It's an hour away, so it's not always easy, but I am really going to step it up here soon!

Thanks!!!

Oh--forgot to ask.....My girl is almost 6 months old and has almost completed her 2nd Obedience class - intermediate. Do you recommend I get the resources you recommended for the OP for when the pup is younger than 6 months, or should I just get what you recommended for pups 6 months + ?



Cowtown said:


> Hi cofam, welcome to the forum!
> 
> I'd highly recommend you purchase Jackie Mertens' Sound Beginnings. It is not real expensive & it will give you a solid puppy program to follow to get your buddy started off on the right track.
> 
> ...


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> Oh--forgot to ask.....My girl is almost 6 months old and has almost completed her 2nd Obedience class - intermediate. Do you recommend I get the resources you recommended for the OP for when the pup is younger than 6 months, or should I just get what you recommended for pups 6 months + ?


I would take her straight into the Lardy Program from there. You've already laid the obedience groundwork.


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Lardy and Graham both have great programs. If you are on a budget the fowldawgs series by Rick Stawski at $60.00 is also so very good. It is not as detailed as Lardy or Graham but easy understand and follow.
Jim


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

cofam said:


> Thank you Jeff. I'll look into getting those. Is 'sound beginnings' a dvd? I picked up 'retriever fever-retriever training puppy' yesterday by Shawn Dustin. Are you familiar with this dvd?


Welcome! Don't know of Shawn Dustin's but that doesn't mean it isn't good.

Yes, Sound Beginnings is a dvd and I recommend you get it and follow it. 

You can get it here for $40.00: Sound Beginnings Retriever Training DVD with Jackie Mertens. $39.95.

From the GunDogSupply website:
"Jackie Mertens is one of the most successful amateur retriever trainers and breeders in North America. She has trained and titled numerous FC/AFC retrievers. She is a six time finalist at the National Open/National Amateur Retriever Championships. She won the National Amateur Championship with her NAFC FC Topbrass Cotton, who is also the all time high point Golden Retriever in field trial history.

Breeding, training and campaigning retrievers are a way of life for Jackie. Her Topbrass kennel, established in 1968, consistently produces high quality performance labrador and golden retrievers.

The video describes in detail a comprehensive and progressive training program for retriever puppies from 7 weeks to 8 months of age. It can also be used to introduce an adult retriever to the world of retrieving.

Topics include:

Basic Puppy Obedience 
Introducing the Tools of Training 
Your Puppy's First Retrieves 
Introduction to Water 
Developing a Positive Water Attitude 
Puppy Drills 
Preparing Your Pup for Advanced Training


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> I would take her straight into the Lardy Program from there. You've already laid the obedience groundwork.


Agree 100%, that's exactly what I'd do too. Sound Beginnings wouldn't teach you the stuff you need to train on for Juniors but Lardy is the way to go.

Be sure to buy the written Volume I articles too!

Good luck!

Jeff


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm so anxious to start with my girl . Do you think it'll be confusing for her to have 2 trainers? My Husband Eric is a soldier, so he won't always be around to work with her. Does anyone know any dog clubs in Olympia WA area to take her to?


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

cofam said:


> I'm so anxious to start with my girl . Do you think it'll be confusing for her to have 2 trainers? My Husband Eric is a soldier, so he won't always be around to work with her. Does anyone know any dog clubs in Olympia WA area to take her to?


You need to take the wheel. Either you want to teach your dog or not. Trainers need to to teach you how to teach your dog. Either way no matter how much they teach your dog if you don't know how to reinforce the training. Your pup will take the easy way out and not comply.If you don't reinforce known commands then you are actually hurting your pup, they need direction and you are it.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks to both of you! Will do!




Cowtown said:


> Agree 100%, that's exactly what I'd do too. Sound Beginnings wouldn't teach you the stuff you need to train on for Juniors but Lardy is the way to go.
> 
> Be sure to buy the written Volume I articles too!
> 
> ...


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

cofam said:


> I'm so anxious to start with my girl . Do you think it'll be confusing for her to have 2 trainers? My Husband Eric is a soldier, so he won't always be around to work with her. Does anyone know any dog clubs in Olympia WA area to take her to?



Too bad this didn't happen a couple of days ago! We just had our once a month training day today. Whistling Wings is a HRC (hunt retriever club) that you might want to look into. It is a bit far from Olympia as they seem to meet at Carlson's training ground in Fall City, but they are wonderful. Here is the web site WWHRC Home Page They are holding a hunt test next weekend at Bob Pepper's Farm in Carnation. It might be fun to check it out.

My fiance and I just got into this with our puppy and it is a lot of fun. I am still new to this but have met a good number of people that has a lot of good information. PM me if you have questions about the club or maybe I can give you some contact info.


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

Radarsdad said:


> You need to take the wheel. Either you want to teach your dog or not. Trainers need to to teach you how to teach your dog. Either way no matter how much they teach your dog if you don't know how to reinforce the training. Your pup will take the easy way out and not comply.If you don't reinforce known commands then you are actually hurting your pup, they need direction and you are it.


Sorry, I might not have been completely clear on that. I was asking if you thought it would be confusing for her to have both my husband and I train her or should I just take it over?


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

HoloBaby said:


> Too bad this didn't happen a couple of days ago! We just had our once a month training day today. Whistling Wings is a HRC (hunt retriever club) that you might want to look into. It is a bit far from Olympia as they seem to meet at Carlson's training ground in Fall City, but they are wonderful. Here is the web site WWHRC Home Page They are holding a hunt test next weekend at Bob Pepper's Farm in Carnation. It might be fun to check it out.
> 
> My fiance and I just got into this with our puppy and it is a lot of fun. I am still new to this but have met a good number of people that has a lot of good information. PM me if you have questions about the club or maybe I can give you some contact info.


thank you so much! I'll look into it


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

cofam said:


> Sorry, I might not have been completely clear on that. I was asking if you thought it would be confusing for her to have both my husband and I train her or should I just take it over?


No problem with both of you training but you both have to be consistent on the commands and how you are teaching her. The standards have to be the same for both you and your husband. She probably will enjoy the attention she's getting from Mom and Dad. Go for it.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello! I am a newbie hunt training person. The big thing in any training is consistent. So if you and your hubby can be that, it should not be a problem both of you doing the work. 

There is a site (Laura help me out here) I think it is called "bow wow flix" where you can rent training dvd's kind of like Net Flix. You rent, watch, return. I have not taken advantage of that yet, but it might be just what you are looking for. 

I agree with working on training retrieves in a hallway where there is no distractions. Once you move outside, use a longer leash so you can help the pup come back to you. I remember being upset because my Gabby didn't want to retrieve. Well she grew out of that, that is for sure! She has a TON of drive and a great retrieve, she just needed to grow into it. Keep EVERYTHING simple and a game, that will increase their want to work. Keep working on the obedience stuff to, it is very important in field work. Having a dog sit and stay while a bird drops in a field is tough work for them. 

Enjoy your ride! It is a lot of fun.


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

thanks everyone! I'm glad I found this forum for suggestions. You all have been very helpful.


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

oh... one more. How long per day should I "work" with her. I play with her all day, but how long should I actually work on her. I work with simple commands for 30 min a day... sometimes spaced out depending on what the kiddos are doing that day.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

At your puppies age I would not do 'extended time'. I would do it kind of continually off and on during the day. For instance....

If you get to stay home, while you do the dishes, you can work on sits, downs and stays to keep your pup out of the way. Or you put your pup in a sit while you go get the mail. When I am around (I was working when Gabby was young) I did little stuff all the time. Sometimes drag around a leash all day so you can do something whenever the mood strikes you. IF you do 'structured' work which I did also SHORT sessions, like 5-10 minutes but you can spread those out too. Puppies have the attention span of a GNAT, make sure you have your pup while you are training and ALWAYS find a fabulous note to end on. Don't try one more time for prosperity, wait until you work again. 

When I would take Gabby for exercise walks, at first she was just wandering around to her hearts content getting acclimated to the leash. Then I would throw in a "come" command here and there. I wanted her to come and sit in front of me every time I said come. This I always treat for because when I am outside I want to be the best safest place my dog can think of. To me this is a huge safety thing I want my dog to come PERIOD when I say come. Then I would release her to walk some more. As she got better about the leash, then I taught her "heel". By heel I mean walk on my left side not pulling, not "obedience ring heel'. Again short periods at first work slowly on lengthening. Then once she had that down I introduced 'downs' when asked, walking on my right side (I use a 'side' command), left turns and right turns. As I could trust her, I would start doing stay work dropping the leash, walking 20 feet away, Then "come". Up the ante as the pup is ready.

I also mixed up praise, treats and toys for rewards. I did not want my dog getting used to any one thing.

Watch your pup and look for signs of lack of focus then you know you are at the end of the training session. They can get longer as your pup gets older.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

As Max's Mom said you need to keep variety in what you expect. This is a fun game for them and their attention spans are very short. Praise for complying is a big deal then move on to something else. As Max's Mom says up the ante and take it as far as your pup will comply. When you have exceeded their capabilities stop and back up to success and quit. You have to give them time to digest what you are teaching them and it is your job to show them how to get the reward. One thing you have to remember is that they love to please you and you have to show them how to do it.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

And always end a training session on success...never on failure. Even if you have to simplify, do it and end on a positive note and make a big deal out of it.

Always end the session with em wanting more.


----------

